# Exercise rugs size - please help!



## FrodoBeutlin (13 March 2010)

Am about to place an order with Equestrian Clearance and am adding an exercise rug as a present for a friend. I have never had to buy one before and have no idea about sizes!

His horse normally takes a 6'3, he is a Polish Warmblood (around 16.2hh), but the exercise rugs in horse sizes are either 4'9 or 5'0 -- any advice? I am trying to find a 'conversion table' (normal rugs to exercise rugs) but cannot find one!


----------



## Pidgeon (13 March 2010)

Might help - Pidge is in a 7' rug and has a 5' exercise sheet, I was always told to take 2' off the normal rug size to give you the exercise sheet size


----------



## MrsMozart (13 March 2010)

Dizz is a 17hh (yikes) Dutch Warmblood. Usually has a six foot nine rug, and has a five foot Mark Todd exercise sheet.


----------



## criso (13 March 2010)

Mine takes a 6'6" in rugs, his exercise sheet which is a horseware one is 4'11"


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (13 March 2010)

Thank you so much all of you, I think I'll go for the 4'9 then. It's the Mark Todd one I'm looking at, MrsM -- seems a bargain at £19.


----------



## monkeybum13 (13 March 2010)

Lace is a 16.1 tbx and takes a 6'3 rug
She has both 4'9 and 5' exercise rugs - I prefer the fit of 5' (This is Mark Todd)
I'd dont go by the "take 2 ft off" rule - no way would 4'3 fit her!!


----------



## SVMel (13 March 2010)

I have a 15.1hh that takes a 6ft in normal rugs, 4 ft 9 in the Mark Todd ex sheet, and a 15.2hh that takes a 6 ft 3 in normal rugs, 5 ft in the rambo ex sheet (she isn't known as 'Big bum' for nothing!!!!).


----------



## spookypony (13 March 2010)

My pony has a Mark Todd one; he takes a 5'9" in normal rugs, and a 4'6" in the exercise sheet.


----------



## EQUIDAE (18 January 2016)

I know it's an old thread but I was looking up sizing (to make my own) and found this

5'6" 168cm = 4'0" 122cm 
5'9" 176cm = 4'3" 130cm 
6'0" 183cm = 4'6" 138cm 
6'3" 191cm = 4'6" 138cm 
6'6" 199cm = 4'6" 138cm 
6'9" 206cm = 4'9" 145cm 
7'0" 214cm = 5'0" 153cm


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 January 2016)

4tt6 MT is too small for my 6ft3 rug wearer.


----------

